# Fly Lines?



## Rod_S (Mar 14, 2004)

Since there seems to be more interest in fly fishing under "trout" please answer this question of a novice fly rodder. Inherited a medium weight 8 1/2' glass rod, 40 years old. The line wts suggested are C-HCH-GBF. What do those letters mean? Aren't lines sold under different standards now? Thanks for the answer in advance. RS


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey,

I did a google search and found this chart for converting old letter line sizes to AFTMA line sizes. Some other info came up in the search too. Those were the codes used for the nylon and dacron lines that came into production after WWII they describe the lines taper and whether it was a floating or sinkining line. In 1961, the American Fishing Tackle Manufacturers Assn came up with the system we have today. Here's the web page

http://www.bamboorodmaking.com/html/lin ... sions.html

I like glass rods they have a slow action that lets the rod bend more than graphite when you cast.

good luck


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes lines are classed differently today, but please tell me that you aren't considering using this rod are you?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah that rod should be hung on the wall. If you want to get into fly fishing, pick up a Cortland starter kit and get to it. 
By the way the trout are hitting up here! I was out last week for the first time and it was very good. I was a little worried about winter kill in my favorite trout lake, but 9 nice rainbows in a couple hours, removed all the doubt!!! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

heck no get a reddington and a decent reel. no use investing a hundred into something that you will outgrow in a season.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah that would work too. I guess.
I was just assuming that the reason he was going to use this rod is to see if he would enjoy the sport. I suggested a Starter combo because, why spend few hundred bucks on equipment, if your not even sure you'll use it! 
If you find out you like it, you can always upgrade to a better setup and sell the combo to a friend or someone looking to get started. You'll never loose much doing it that way! :beer:


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I respectfully disagree. I have had great conversations with people down here about this subject, and I really can not say enough that I recommend just getting something thats actually worth using. I was almost put off of the sport because I bought a cheap combo. I didn't think I could cast very well, but when someone let me use their outfit, I was throwing the line out farther than I had ever imagined with ease. I'm not suggesting going nuts and buying a brand new sage or something, but I would strongly reccomend that any begginer avoid the cheapest they can find. One last hint/ rant, find someone that will let you cast with their rods. You never know what action or grip, etc. will suit you best. P.S. you wouldn't mind telling where this trout lake is?  My favorite spot seems to have shut down in between the warming of the shalllows, but I'm not quite sure yet. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I will agree a high end rod will cast nicer than most cheap ones, but the basics need to be there no matter what rod you are holding. i.e. Practice makes perfect!!  I also agree, try as many rods as you can! I still like trying out the different equipment my buddies have!! :beer:


----------

